# Bachmann Brass Track



## ThinkerT (Jan 2, 2008)

Would have thought somebody else would have brought this up here by now.

But, on the Bachmann site, there is a thread dealing with the 'new' breed of Bachmann Track - brass instead of the junk they make now.

From 'Yardmaster' - R1, R2, and R3. Couple different lengths of straight track. 'Tie spacing by prototype', whatever that means. Didn't see anything about switches. 

Ok...

I wonder if this is going to be the new norm with the boxed sets?

If it is, how much will that jack up the price of those sets, beyond otehr considerations?


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Bachmann doing brass track? Thats new...until you actually see brass in the sets we wont know of any price spikes


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

Do you have a link? 

When I check the Bachmann site - at the store all I get is "indoor" track and when I tried a search for 'Brass Track' no track came up at all.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Its in the large scale "ask the Bachmann" forums. The real thing will be the cost. If they can price it will below LGB & Aristo/Usa it will do well...if its the same ridiculous prices currently being extorted it may not do so well.


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Hmph! (Took 'em long enough....) The only real surprise is that they have kept with that hideous tinplate track for so long! For over 10 years they have been manufacturing locomotives (and now rolling stock) that won't navigate their track! Bachmann's tinplate track does not match up with any other type of track and it rusts at the first hint of moisture! This move is a no brainer. The only real problem is the rising cost of brass. I will be very interested to see how Bachmann deals with this!


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Seeing as how they make all narrow gauge locomotives I would think they would make it code 250 or 215.


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Prolly be hollow inside like the old Lionel track was?????? in order to keep their costs and front end price down!! LOL What you tink????? Regal


----------



## tmtrainz (Feb 9, 2010)

Here's a link to their discussion forum "ask the Bach-Man": 

http://www.bachmanntrains.com/home-usa/board/index.php/topic,18371.0.html


----------



## JPCaputo (Jul 26, 2009)

Msrp is a little over $10 / ft. The 12 pack of 1 ft is $130 msrp. For that much it better be solid brass, and LGB quality. 

http://www.bachmanntrains.com/home-usa/products.php?act=viewCat&catId=463 

It is in products, large scale, track, and the top selection " brass track (7) "


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Any speculation on street price? Wholesale trains has A/C-USA track for $6.79 a foot, LGB for $5.75.


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

Doesn't make too much sense to me considering there are already so many manufacturers offering track for Large Scale. 
Aristo 
USA Trains 
LGB 
AML 
Sunset Valley 
Llagas Creek (only code 250 in Al and NiSi) Thiel 
Piko
TrainLine 45 
LEBU 
Miha-Modell 
FGB 
Heyn 
GMTS 
Fluck 
Well, OK, some of these are European, but still.... 

Just what we needed,another manufacturer offering code 332 brass track -and I'm sure I missed some of the existing manufacturers.


I wish there was more selection of code 250 brass or Nickel plated rather than yet another manufacturer offering code 332 brass.


Knut


----------

